# [Q] Stock w/ Rooted



## mfk dgaf (Jun 9, 2011)

What I am wondering is if you are rooted and re-flashed to stock and you take the OTA (assuming it will be MR1 since I got my phone in April and went straight to CM) will that either BRIICK your phone or will it UNROOT your phone.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

If you re-flashed to stock you would be un-rooted already. And it wouldn't brick your phone.


----------

